# Help! I may have made the biggest mistake...!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Obie*

Don't panic. I am sure that someone will come up with a way to fix this.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have one of those monsters...his name is Chester!!! I don't care what anyone says it is much easier to teach speak that to teach Shut Up!!! I feel your pain...if something works for you let me know.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not panicked, I was laughing when I was posting. =) He picked it up so quickly and now there is no turning back!!!



janine said:


> I feel your pain...if something works for you let me know.


Although... this worries me... LOL!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok you're going to hate me.... I was thinking of teaching Storee 'math' and then remembered she's a noisy dog already. So did not teach her to bark on command - that was honestly this morning. Ticket is going to learn math instead, he's not as much of a barkaholic.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know how she did it, but my step-mom taught a dog that we used to have to do "little one" and "louder". She'd say "little one" and he'd let out the tiniest little bark. If she said "louder" he gave us a full bark. It was great because after awhile, we just phased out the "louder" and only asked for "little ones". lol Still barking, but at least it's not wrecking your ear drums!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Bender said:


> Ok you're going to hate me.... I was thinking of teaching Storee 'math' and then remembered she's a noisy dog already. So did not teach her to bark on command - that was honestly this morning. Ticket is going to learn math instead, he's not as much of a barkaholic.


You know, I had somehow convinced myself up until now that there was no need to teach him to speak, he's such a quiet guy.... But I clearly had a lapse in sanity and thought it would an OK idea.... err.... =)



Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't know how she did it, but my step-mom taught a dog that we used to have to do "little one" and "louder". She'd say "little one" and he'd let out the tiniest little bark. If she said "louder" he gave us a full bark. It was great because after awhile, we just phased out the "louder" and only asked for "little ones". lol Still barking, but at least it's not wrecking your ear drums!


Ooh, now -this- might work. He was giving me little woofs at first and I was encouraging big ones... maybe I encourage the small ones again.... HMM!! Thanks Sam!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ooh, I also saw a dog at a dog trick contest once that learned "don't talk back", so that if they were barking and their owner said "don't talk back", they stopped. lol


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

hahaha here's how to fix it. 

Click (or mark with yes!) everytime he stops to take a breath between barks and toss a treat. He'll get the hang of the silence being golden instead of the noise. Then you can ask for barks and continue treating the in-between quiet. Eventually add the command and wait for the silence then click (or mark) and treat.

Don't keep asking him to shush now because he does not know what you mean! He might even think shush means "louder!" because thats how we teach commands usually.. E.g. say "sit" while the dog sits. so "shhh!" while he's barking means bark! Do i make sense?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh dear it sounds like you've got quite the predicament, haha! We've tried to teach Samantha to bark on command but she's never caught on (which I'm now thankful for). Good luck!


----------

